# Speed Sensor Replacement



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Anyone know how to Replace a Speed sensor on a 96 200sx Se-r and even better where its located?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Easy to do. There is just 1 10mm bolt holding it in the trans. BUT sometimes the speed sensor gets stuck in the trans. The object is to twist it back and forth to work it out. Do you have an automatic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

No mine is a 5 speed....Make much Difference???


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

possibly, the automatic has a plastic base that is shit to remove and you most likely damage it a little pulling it out... at least, cosmetically... also, might be a mofo to do with the engine still in the car.

look for your VSS on top of the tranny underneath your intake manifold on the driver's side... you'll need a good extension wrench to reach it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

OK I replaced the Speed sensor on my car and I once again am getting the error code for the speed sensor..... What should I look at next ....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to B14 Forum


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

check all the wiring again... did you lkube the sensor with tranny fluid when you put it in? 

does your speedometer work? if it does, then you have to start checking your wiring from your instrument gauge to your ECU.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Silly question, did you clear the code? I agree, chances are you have a wiring concern. Get your volt-ohmmeter out. Good luck.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

Why put it back in? Do you really want a governor in the car? and if you do wire it to a switch so you can on/off the sucker. If the cel is an issue buy the scanner to clear it and read it . for 100 smackers it will save you 100's in diagnostic fee's and you will actually know what is wrong (obdI or II is available in different forms, i.e. go to PEP BOYZ lol).
If you go this route you can turn it off in the cabin and floor it and do over 109mph (governor setting) although the limit may vary dependent on tire/rim size etc...
When done flick the switch to on, connect the scanner and clear the codes. after a day or two of driving (drive cycle) you will be emissions ready with no CEL and you can verify this with the scanner rather than at the testing center. I wanna do this to my 97 manual because I top out at 125-130 with 18" rims (KONIG).
While the speedo is off I use the dash GPS as my speedo...hahaha.
Let me know if you mod it like this or find a way to remove the limiter!!! 
I think we all need a VSS signal modifier/massager and am looking into designing one myself once I know the voltage range we are dealing with etc...
[email protected]


----------

